# Portland Oregon meet and ride!!!



## fatbike (Nov 6, 2011)

I decided to throw a date and start making this happen. I will start figuring out or get feedback from others who are interested in making a monthly meet and ride. Cruisers will be the focus but all are invited! Seriously! 

OK here it is: Lucky Lab brewing Co. NW Portland November 20th Sunday @ 3:00pm on NW Quimby St. What I love about this brewery is there is plenty of outside and inside seating plus you can also bring your crusty ride inside the establishment. This will be a new first time meet up if any one desires to join. We will go for a group ride " either by myself or with others" we will just take it from there on what happens next. I know all kinds of excellent routes. Be there or not! 

Any questions feel free to contact me for details @ 503.708.2627
Thank you Derek


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 10, 2011)

Wish I lived in Portland, sounds like a good time. If I'm in the neighborhood sometime I'll have to stop in for that one.


----------



## Boris (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey Derek-
I know I said that I'm done twisting arms, but could you add your name to the club list as it's a good place to communicate with the locals. The instructions on how to join are in the Break Room per your request.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## fatbike (Nov 12, 2011)

*Well Dave you just have to show up and love vintage prewar or postwar cruisers.*

I see you added your blue flying ace to your profile heading. That is the only download that seems to be a problem for me. I might need your help with that one Dave.

Hey Rustyspokes. I met you several times and I believe your name is Mike or your friends name is. I know the face. Well you have the fall color ride pretty close to you this weekend. You should go to that. I would if it wasn't on a Sunday, Saturday instead. I was going to scoot up there on Amtrak with one of my bicycles. You are always welcome to Portland anytime. You and your buddy should contact me when ever in the hood to hang out for a couple days.

Again to join this up coming meet and hopefully more rides to come is the desire to ride and enjoy the old vintage bicycle from the early days of prewar and postwar bicycles. Mainly heavy weights but all are weclome to come.


Derek


----------



## Boris (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm just gonna drink beer or have some bourbon if they have it.


----------



## fatbike (Nov 12, 2011)

*But of coarse Dave.*

Have what you may.


----------



## pgroah (Nov 12, 2011)

*sounds like a good time*

I have an obligation that night but i will try to be there.


----------



## fatbike (Nov 12, 2011)

*Sweet!*

I want make a goal of having more so in the event you do not come pgroah there will be another. I know the the set time is kind of rough for some now that the days are short and on a Sunday. I believe if local Portland classic collectors are really interested in rides and it can become a regular thing. Looking forward to seeing you there or the next one. Derek


----------



## Boris (Nov 12, 2011)

fatbike said:


> I know the the set time is kind of rough for some now that the days are short and on a Sunday.
> 
> ....plus, it's too damn cold to ride. I'm just drinkin'. Bad attitude? you bet! We could have had this discussion in the brand new club on this site, but noooooooooo.


----------



## Boris (Nov 12, 2011)

Fine, if you guys don't want to make use of our warm and cozy club on the CABE, then I'll just post my thoughts here.

If you are looking for some parts, why don't you list them here. Someone might just have that part and bring it to the Lucky Lab.
Hell, bring some other parts that you might be getting rid of too.

Currently, I'm looking for...

A cheap mid-60's red middleweight Columbia fork and stem
A correct fork to fit a 50's Columbia heavyweight straightbar and any other parts you might have.
A Bendix 8 or 9 tooth skip tooth cog with a hub drive
Single Blackwall Tires to match my: 26 X 2.125 Wards Riverside, 26 X 2.125 General Tire, 26 X 2.125 Kenda
PM me for photos


----------



## fatbike (Nov 13, 2011)

*Short fall days.*

Dave you were going to bring me a Miller Kick-stand but noooooo Dave,  you decided you wanted to keep it instead.  Ah ha! I was only harassing you Dave. Just kidding! So I'm still looking for a prewar Miller kick-stand. Dave this brewery I believe just has beer. You might want to bring your own whiskey. We will play it by ear on a ride. I would like the next one to be a little earlier. Would make sense. But again it was a just a idea to throw out there and start making some meets happen.


----------



## fatbike (Nov 19, 2011)

*Fabio?*

I really wasn't aware that Fabio is in your club Dave. I'm rethinking what I joined. 

NW Quinby Lucky Labrador @ 3 tomorrow. 


Wonder what Fabio rides?


Well I'm guessing from the caption under the Avatar photo it indicates he is now " Finally riding a big boys bike".


Looking forward to seeing brad, mark, dave, justin, aaron and fabio so far that I know of who is possibly showing up. Funny that this is the only way to get a ride in after a couple of years of saying lets grab a cold one and go for a ride. I should of done this awhile ago. I don't get it justin, you just had a really nice black Shelby rider you picked up from joel. You cycle through more bikes and parts than anyone I know.


----------

